# Back from FL. W/ pics



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2009)

well the truck is loaded and full of gas!!!!!!!!! Mr. Warren Womack is probably sittin in his tree right now down on Bear Bay in Fla.

I am picking up Bowchef(doug witcher) and a friend of our's Cody Works tomarrow morn and we are headed down to Jasper Fla. to hunt the weekend with a bunch of guy's for Penny Banks Birthday  


WE will be hunting at Bear Bay Hunting Club leased by Mike Huston aka 4nolz of the Little Delta Bow fame(the fellow who started sending it around). 

There will be around 14 of us showing up to hunt and wish Penny Banks a happy birthday (65)  some of ya'll know ......... Jsog(john pardue), Kenner(jim kenner), Mr. womack, 

Stories and Pics will be posted next week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







John


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck to all!  Maybe I can make the next "Core" hunt.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome- Look forward to the story.
Clay


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 14, 2009)

Ya'll be careful and have a large time. John, you might want to take a back up with you, in case you sell your main bow in the middle of the hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 14, 2009)

That should be a great hunt and a fun time to be had by all. Looking forward to any reports and pic's you care to share here.

Good luck and safe traveling John!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 14, 2009)

Barry Duggan said:


> John, you might want to take a back up with you, in case you sell your main bow in the middle of the hunt.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 14, 2009)

Best of luck to ya'll!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2009)

Barry Duggan said:


> Ya'll be careful and have a large time. John, you might want to take a back up with you, in case you sell your main bow in the middle of the hunt.



LOL......what no one here (or any where really) knows is i have been shooting the same bow for 3 month's now.......i am trying to cure my addiction and settle my shooting problems........


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 14, 2009)

So you're on the "patch". If it works out for you, custom bowers around the country might be in need of a government bail out.


----------



## BOFF (Oct 14, 2009)

Be safe, have fun, and take plenty of pictures!!
Hope the pigs are plenty. With all the rain, it could be interesting hunts.

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

well we made the trip to Bear Bay thursday with no problems. We got in to camp around 5:30 and got unpacked, sat around the campfire with Penny Banks till everyone else got back in from the afternoon hunt.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry i had to run help my dad for a while.......LOL.....


here is where it begins







here is the man of the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

next is a few picks from my stand........


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

now a few of the equipment that went with me!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

i am still down-loading pics as we speak i will have more later!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 19, 2009)

Golly Cooper...why don`t you drag it out redneck.RC


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

well we all got into camp and dang MR. Warren had done killed a deer........LOL........then we started our hunting and Jsog(john pardue) got a small coon and my buddy cody works (his first hunting trip ever) got his first kill ever and nice grey squirell........me well i just had to bring home tag soup........LOL...... i had a shot on a nice sized coon but had to squat down in my stand and shoot under the pine limb and i missed.........also had a 55 yard shot at a nice grey fox ......... another miss........LOL.......


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome pics and sounds like a great time.  Cept for the pic of the stand, made my ground-blind-lovin self a little dizzy.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

here is what it was all about












every hunt at Bear Bay gets put on the camp house wall


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey bug that stand was only 10 feet off the ground.......LOL......

here are some of the guy's shooting and goofing off.







here is 4nolz(aka. mike huston shooting a little bow he built)







Mr. warren my self and Bama Stan






the man who made it all possible, this guy is one of the most generous people you will ever meet, he opened up his own hunting lease to 14-16 guy's to come hunt on for one of his best friends 65th birthday................. Mike Huston


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool pics!

Hey John, that arrow pn your bow shure does look familar. LOL

Is that a Dryad bow you are shooting?


----------



## 4nolz (Oct 19, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> also had a 55 yard shot at a nice grey fox ......... another miss........LOL.......



good thing...since they're federally protected in Florida....


----------



## BOFF (Oct 19, 2009)

Reads like a good time.

Looking forward to some more pics!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> Hey John, that arrow pn your bow shure does look familar. LOL
> 
> Is that a Dryad bow you are shooting?



chase them's some more good shootin arrows i got from you.......

and yessir the little 56" curve is a dryad orion, 50# @ 28" and freekin smokes a 700gr arrow.


----------

